# SMS ohne Text im Sekundentakt



## Heikeline (19 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen Abständen 3-4 SMS im Sekundentakt ohne Text. Der Knüller ist, ich weis, wer der Inhaber dieser Handy-Nr. ist. Ein Diensttelefon einer staatlichen Behörde. Das Telefon wird von verschiedenen Leuten benutzt und war nachweislich zu den Zeiten des SMS-Versand´s nicht in Benutzung. Auch ist meine Handy-Nr. in diesem Handy nicht gespeichert. Niemand kann sich das erklären.
Hat jemand im Forum vielleicht eine Idee. Bin sehr gespannt.

Gruß
Heikeline


----------



## Heikeline (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS ohne Text im Sekundentakt*

Hi,

die Abrechnung ist angefordert, leider noch nicht verfügbar. Zig Leute haben das Handy schon durchforstet. Meine Nummer taucht nirgends auf. Es ist sicher auch KEIN Scherz. Das passiert immer in längeren Zeitabständen, aber dann immer mehrere ganz kurz hintereinander.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Heikeline (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS ohne Text im Sekundentakt*

Hallo,

es wird immer merkwürdiger. Der SMS-Versand an meine Handy-Nr. taucht nicht in der Rechnung auf. Auch dem Provider ist so ein Fall nicht bekannt.


Gruß Heike


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS ohne Text im Sekundentakt*



Heikeline schrieb:


> ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen Abständen 3-4 SMS im Sekundentakt ohne Text.
> ..war nachweislich zu den Zeiten des SMS-Versand´s nicht in Benutzung.





Heikeline schrieb:


> es wird immer merkwürdiger. Der SMS-Versand an meine Handy-Nr. taucht nicht in der Rechnung auf.


Das deutet stark auf ein technisches Problem hin, wobei ich es  eher beim Netzbetreiber sehe. Leider bin ich kein Fachmann , was SMS Datenübertragung betrifft, aber dass nichts  berechnet wird und dass es auch bei Inaktivität des Handys erfolgt/e, bestärkt mich in meiner Vermutung.


----------

